# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  My new Nightforce SHV

## Tahr

I've just put a 3-10 on my A7 7-08 (18" barrel). MOA reticle.

Only took a few shots to sight it in. I'm well pleased with it. Nice and bright edge to edge.
Not sure if the reticle is too fine or not for in the bush or with a dark background. Time will tell. I like it though.

Seems to track well. This pic shows 2 shots, and then 2 clicks down. It was a bit windy so not the best conditions.

----------


## Sidney

Nice tidy scope.... neat fit on those mounts.... eye relief must be perfect?    :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tahr

> Nice tidy scope.... neat fit on those mounts.... eye relief must be perfect?


Funny you should say that. After I took that pic I had to turn the front mount around to shorten the eye relief a bit.

----------


## Danny

What's that scope worth mate if you don't mind? Very nice.

----------


## Tahr

> What's that scope worth mate if you don't mind? Very nice.


I paid $1,599 ex DED the NZ agent.
I understand that they can be got from Australia for a lot less.

----------


## Bremic

Do you have to unscrew a turret cap to be able to dial in the field?

----------


## Dreamer

> Do you have to unscrew a turret cap to be able to dial in the field?


Umm looking at the pics that would be a yes sir.

----------


## Dreamer

Looks good on the A7 mate.

----------


## outdoorlad

BC did you have a look thru the IHR reticle?

----------


## Tahr

> BC did you have a look thru the IHR reticle?


No, but sort of wish I had.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> No, but sort of wish I had.


They are ok bruce but lack numbered windage markings on the reticle, and in the heat of the moment are difficult to put the correct amount of visual windage in for the shot.

----------


## outdoorlad

So the MOAR is the one to go for then? Just under $900 Aussie

----------


## Tahr

> So the MOAR is the one to go for then? Just under $900 Aussie


I would say so.

Thats a lot less than what I paid.

----------


## Danny

Shit that seems a very good price!

----------


## Bagheera

So this is a 10x scope  with parallax/image focus adjustment ? Very good for older eyes and unique on the market.

----------


## sambnz

> So the MOAR is the one to go for then? Just under $900 Aussie


 Where did you find it for that price?

----------


## Tahr

> So this is a 10x scope  with parallax/image focus adjustment ? Very good for older eyes and unique on the market.


Exactly. My eyes are 66 and 56 years old respectively. One is newer because its had a lens replaced because of a cataract. My shooting eye is the older one, and a bit tired. So, I figured that this 'scope would maybe give me a sharper picture until I get the second eye done (if ever).

Recently I have been noticing that focussing on both the animal and the reticle at the same time was becoming a bit out of sync, so saw this as a useful remedy. 
Plus, I've always wanted a Nightforce.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Wildman

> Where did you find it for that price?


google.

----------


## outdoorlad

I meant to say a bit over, $955 across the ditch

----------


## Tahr

Blooded tonight.

----------


## Wildman

Now you own and hunt with a Nightforce you MUST state ALL related ballistic information used to make those shots, including distance in mm...

----------


## Tahr

> Now you own and hunt with a Nightforce you MUST state ALL related ballistic information used to make those shots, including distance in mm...


 :Have A Nice Day:  
Range: Under 20 yards
Bullet: 140 Berger
Powder: BLC2
Calibre: 7-08
Rifle: Sako A7
Suppressor: DPT
Producer: Me
Director: Brian

----------


## veitnamcam

More importantly what is the tactical sack for?

----------


## sako75

Can we have just 1 photo of Brian smiling?  Have you got any?

Nice scope. Proven in the field 

$955 from Oz ($AUS?) + freight + GST + customs would equate similar to what you paid

----------


## Tahr

> More importantly what is the tactical sack for?


The tactical sack was so that we could dispose of all evidence and leave no trace of us ever having 
been there.

It wasn't exactly hard core hunting.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Brian

> Range: Under 20 yards
> Bullet: 140 Berger
> Powder: BLC2
> Calibre: 7-08
> Rifle: Sako A7
> Suppressor: DPT
> Producer: Me
> Director: Brian


You could have saved a few bob and got a tasco for those shots.

----------


## Wildman

> You could have saved a few bob and got a tasco for those shots.


Or iron sights...

----------


## Danny

@Tahr based on your current trends and requirements I would be willing to consider a straight swap for my .44Mag Rossi??? Deadly within 60metres!
That scope of yours would definitely be an overkill for the type of hunting that I do however I would more than willing to help out a fellow Knife loving, scope hugging sharp shooter like yourself
Nice scope. Nice deer.

----------

